# Contributing members



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/contributors.php

If you aren't listed there, let me know in case I missed ya. 

(Pardon the weak-sauce default blurb of text up there, just haven't changed it yet).


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 25, 2006)

Ya missed me


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 25, 2006)

and me


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2006)

I prefer the company of well endowed men.


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Ya missed me



Done. 



7slinger said:


> and me



Done. 



David said:


> I prefer the company of well endowed men.




wtf?


----------



## Regor (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd donate, but I don't have paypal (Hell, I don't even have an ebay account)


----------

